# question sur l'ipad et garage band /studio HD/ i movie



## silverslide (30 Septembre 2011)

salut a tous,
j'aimerai avoir un avis des utlisateurs de l'ipad ...
voila mon projet
je souhaiterai acquerir un ipad 1 ou 2 pour pouvoir faire un peu de mao  en voyage, uniquement de l'audio pas de midi , je suis guitariste. 
1)je veux pouvoir importer des morceaux en wave ou en mp3 sur garage  band et studio HD et ensuite rajouter une ou plusieurs pistes audio pour  re enregistrer la partie lead guitare  ; est ce possible ? j'ai vu que line 6 propose le "mobile in" pour la  simulation d'ampli . j'aimerai aussi utiliser Imovie pour pouvoir filmer  des sequences guitares . est ce possible aussi ?
filmer une premiere fois avec i movie pour l'image puis re enregistrer  sur garage band ou studio hd puis rebasculer le fichier audio sur i  movie et le caller a la video ?
2) j'ai des boucles audio drum on demands en wave et  aiff , j'ai vu que  studio hd se comporterait apparemment comme acid pro , l'avez vous  essayé ? est il stable ? et garage band prend il les boucles drums on  demand ?
3) est il possible de rajouter un disque dur externe a l'ipad vu le peu de place?
4) est il possible de relier une carte son ou des enceintes externes?
5) est il possible d'exporter ses morceaux en wave?
enfin l'i pad 2 est il vraiment bcp plus rapide que le un pour faire  tourner tout ça? est ce que la difference de vitesse vaut la difference  de prix?
voila merci beaucoup


----------

